# April 2013 Releases



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

April is going to be a good month for Black Library releases. Firstly a new book has been snuck into the release line. The _Elves_ omnibus, containing _Defenders of Ulthuan_, _Sons of Ellyrion_ and _Guardians of the Forest_, all by Graham McNeill.












Black Library said:


> In Defenders of Ulthuan and Sons of Ellyrion, Ulthuan comes under attack from an alliance of the traitorous dark elves and Chaos-corrupted Norscans. As the great heroes of the high elves – Tyrion, Teclis and Eltharion among them – rally their armies, the fate of the land lies in the hands of Eldain and Caelir, brothers separated by fate and treachery. In Guardians of the Forest, the noble Bretonnian knight Leofric is thrown into an uneasy alliance with the wood elves as they battle a plot by monstrous beastmen to corrupt the sacred groves of Athel Loren and threatens not only the forest, but all of Bretonnia.



Next is _Deathwatch_ by Steve Parker, and it's very awesome as a prequel to the short stories as an origin story for Talon Squad.












Black Library said:


> When they first came together, Talon Squad were a disparate group of Space Marines from various Chapters. Under the auspice of the Deathwatch, trained in an ironclad Watch Fortress, they become a kill-team. Alien hunters, experts in xenos extermination, their first mission under the mysterious Inquisitor Sigma is a deadly one. Of all the enemies the Deathwatch face, the genestealers are amongst the fiercest, the most invidious. Led by Brother-Librarian Karras, Talon Squad must penetrate the bowels of a genestealer lair and put the abominations to the flame or face the consequences of an entire planet's extinction.



Then the famous Gilead is finally being reprinted, in both _Gilead's Blood_ and _Gilead's Curse_. The covers have been slightly altered and put in the correct order, and I think they look much better.













Black Library said:


> Gilead Lothain, shadowfast warrior and last of the line of Tor Anrok, travels the land slaking his thirst for vengeance on the dark creatures that stalk the forests and mountains of the Old World. With his faithful retainer Fithvael at his side, the doom-laden Gilead battles corrupt humans, beastmen, warriors of the Dark Gods and more in this collection of action-packed tales.





Black Library said:


> Gilead Lothain returns! From the warrens of the skaven to the streets of Nuln, the shadowfast warrior and his faithful retainer Fithvael find themselves surrounded by evil. Beneath the earth, the dangerous and insane Rat King, its powers amplified by evil magic, plots Gilead’s downfall, while a bloodthirsty vampire count becomes an unlikely ally… and Gilead’s deadliest foe.



Then the first BL novel by Guy Haley, _Baneblade_, an Imperial Guard novel.












Black Library said:


> By the blessing of the Omnissiah was the Mars Triumphant born – from the forges of the Adeptus Mechanicus, the mighty Baneblade super-heavy battle tank comes to bring death and destruction to the foes of the Imperium. As part of the Paragonian 7th Company, Honoured Lieutenant Marken Cortein Lo Bannick commands the venerable war machine in a bitter war against the orks in the Kalidar system. As the campaign grinds on it begins to take its toll upon his crew, and old clan prejudices from the regiment’s home world arise once more. In a war which cannot be won by force of arms alone, such division may prove to be their undoing.



And finally the physical release of _Grey Angel/Burden of Duty_, a pair of Horus Heresy audio dramas.












Black Library said:


> As the renegade forces of the Warmaster storm across the galaxy, a very different kind of war rages in the shadows of the Imperium – the Knights Errant, chosen of Malcador himself, move quietly in the dark places where others cannot. Battle-captain Nathaniel Garro makes his way to the Imperial Fists’ mighty starfort Phalanx, seeking out another kindred soul for his elite band of warriors. Meanwhile, on a distant world, former Luna Wolves undertake a mission to ascertain the true loyalties of a Space Marine Legion.



A good month without doubt. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Tell you the truth, I prefer this cover for the Elves: The Omnibus. Amazon.com: Elves: The Omnibus (9781849703215): Graham McNeill: Books


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Aaaargh, don't like any except for the Deathwatch one.

Elves one, ugh. serghe is right, the other cover is much better. The Gilead covers remind me of the scheme for Karen Miller's Innocent Mage/Awakened Mage books. But those were executed better IMO.

As previously mentioned, the Baneblade cover looks like a video game screen capture. Hopefully the book itself is good, love me some IG fiction.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


>


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys does anybody know the list of books which we would be able to buy at Black Library Weekender? Except 2 chapbooks and 1 novella. 
On Black library site its saying that you would be able to buy some titles months in advance. 
Most of all iam interested in Betrayer (April release), Angel Exterminatus (January), Black Plague (when does it releases?) and Mark of Calth (when does it releases?). Also where would be some copies of the Brotherhood of Storms (White Scars HH novella)?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well. Elves, Deathwatch and Baneblade. Is it just me or is BL marketing getting awfully sloppy with book titles for this batch?


----------

